# PB12plus vs. PB12nsd



## pitbull24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Please help a SVS novice; is the plus worth the extra money? Anybody auditioned both, or upgraded to the plus?


----------



## Alex Donkle (Jan 23, 2009)

It really depends greatly on your room size and listening level (moderate, moderate-loud, loud, or very loud)?

And do you have any large openings in your room?


----------



## pitbull24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, I do have two openings inthe room. We do enjoy listening in the mod loud-loud range.


----------



## Alex Donkle (Jan 23, 2009)

And what's the size of your room? (dimensions?)


----------



## pitbull24 (Jan 17, 2009)

The room is 2000 cubic feet, and sub placement is in a corner.


----------



## Alex Donkle (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmm... That's actually a fairly close call, but you could get by going either way and up to moderate loud, the PB12-NSD wouldn't be stressing at all. The PB12-Plus would let you go up to very loud levels in a room your size. Not to mention to custom tuning ability and the improved bass quality of the Plus. 

I don't think you could be disappointed going with either choice.


----------



## pitbull24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts Alex.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...b12-nsd-review-lyd-bilde-english-version.html

I've got the PB-12 NSD. I haven't heard the SP12+. I'm very satisfied.
Doug


----------



## bac4822 (Jun 19, 2007)

But pitbull24 is comparing the PB12-Plus, not the SB12-Plus, to the PB12-NSD.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

subwoofers from SVSound are pretty much as advertised. In other words, having owned several subs from them, the next level sub up in price and performance, is exactly that- a true upgrade. That isn't always true with other companies. I would go with the largest sub you can afford (with your WAF, of course). Dennis


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

bac4822 said:


> But pitbull24 is comparing the PB12-Plus, not the SB12-Plus, to the PB12-NSD.


My bad. I swear I checked the models, but I guess I was tired after a long day at work.

I don't think you can go wrong with any SVS sub.

Doug


----------

